# 2006 Maxima....having troubles



## crychen (Nov 1, 2016)

Got 2006 maxima w 163k miles. Had local mechanic install he alternator....now abs lights, etc all lit up, loses power, etc. took to dealership, said be $1500 replace 2 sensors. Any ideas?


----------

